# Officially A Seiko Collector...Probably



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Ok, as a relative newbie to watch collecting I have decided to stop trying to own EVERY watch I see.

After much web surfing, soul searching and watch hunting, I have decided that my primary focus should be my first love, the good old Seiko.

My first 'proper' watch was a seiko chronograph alarm, and I have since accumulated another 3 chrono models including the new Sportura. Couple this with the black Monster I recently picked up, and my desire to add to the set, I think if I'm to become a hoarding watch collector I should focus on the old reliable Jap's.

Oh, and for the most part they are CHEEP (like the budgie)!

Soooo, on my hit list is any other Monster (preferably not the orange next, but I would like a real one eventually)**, any of the original Giugiaro watches, preferably the futuristic looking Speedmaster (I know...fat chance right??) and my current HOLY GRAIL...the mental looking sportura chronograph ltd edition titanium 4 dial!

There is one of these on e.bay at the min for about Â£800...but no box or paperwork on a limited edition watch sounds like trouble!

Love to hear from other collectors, particularly seasoned Seiko fans...I know there are loads out there.

** just a footnote...the orange Seiko I bought on e.bay in Jan turned out to be a nasty Kinetic 100m, NOT a 200m auto 'Monster'. It was returned VERY promptly!


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

I've had lots and lots of Seiko watches and have found you need to actually narrow down which Seikos you wish to collect or it gets a bit mad! I know people who collect just chronographs or just divers...I personally collect 1940s and 1980s Seikos as they're arguably the most striking and unusual.

If you're looking for Giugiaros, there are currently three on eBay, one is a nasty looking orange dialed affair, another is the "Aliens" black chronograph (which wasn't in the movie Aliens at all!) and the other is a stylish 80s grey version.

The grey one is here: 360243408477 - I and a few other members could vouch for the seller, he's a top bloke, especially for Seikos


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

kevkojak said:


> Ok, as a relative newbie to watch collecting I have decided to stop trying to own EVERY watch I see.
> 
> After much web surfing, soul searching and watch hunting, I have decided that my primary focus should be my first love, the good old Seiko.


Welcome to









I decided to specialize - collecting the odd Seiko 7A38 chrono' or two.







But be warned - it can become addictive.


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, as a relative newbie to watch collecting I have decided to stop trying to own EVERY watch I see.
> ...


The "odd" Seiko 7A38? :tongue_ss: last I heard you had a case full at least!?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

levon2807 said:


> The "odd" Seiko 7A38? :tongue_ss: last I heard you had a case full at least!?


3 (x24) cases actually !! :blush: :rofl:


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> levon2807 said:
> 
> 
> > The "odd" Seiko 7A38? :tongue_ss: last I heard you had a case full at least!?
> ...


LOL...I am looking to buy my first chrono in a LONG time in about 3 hours time (a 6139)...it was at such a low price but it's now starting to creep up


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i love seiko's and as long as you do youre research and dont buy any old piece of cheap tat you will end up with some superb watches.the 6138'9 variants are my favorites and you could do alot worse than the ufo in the sales at the moment if its still there.

good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm currently down to three watches, all of them Seikos, I have an orange monster lite, a quartz chrono thingy and my favourite, the SBDX001 aka the MM300 B)

In the past I've also owned a SKA427 black kinetic divers, a black monster and an all black franken monster...

I've got it bad


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Many thanks for the advice and words of welcome guys.

Yea, I think if I was to collect one specific variety it'd be the chronographs. I love the style of them, the case size is perfect, there is a seemingly never ending variation of dial/hand/chrono colours and, as I said previously, one was my first watch!

Saying that, there are a few watches I simply must own. Thanks for the info on the Guigiario's....i'm headed to E.bay right now.

Although I have been stung once or twice on e.bay, I've had a few complete bargains there. The seiko 50m chrono's seem to change hands for Â£30-Â£50 regularly and i've had one or two to polish up, wear for a month or two and sell/part ex for a profit. I certainly wont be ending my e.bay trading days anytime soon!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

levon2807 said:


> If you're looking for Giugiaros, there are currently three on eBay, one is a nasty looking orange dialed affair, another is the "Aliens" black chronograph (which wasn't in the movie Aliens at all!) and the other is a stylish 80s grey version.





kevkojak said:


> Yea, I think if I was to collect one specific variety it'd be the chronographs. I love the style of them, the case size is perfect, there is a seemingly never ending variation of dial/hand/chrono colours and, as I said previously, one was my first watch!
> 
> Saying that, there are a few watches I simply must own. Thanks for the info on the Guigiario's....i'm headed to E.bay right now.
> 
> Although I have been stung once or twice on e.bay, I've had a few complete bargains there. The seiko 50m chrono's seem to change hands for Â£30-Â£50 ....


Quite a few of the early 1980's Seiko 7A*2*8's (case models in the -5xxx and -6xxx range) were Giugiaro designs.









Though you're unlikely to pick up any in the Â£30-Â£50 range - very much sought after by collectors - even in Japan !

Check out these two current listings on Yahoo Japan Auctions:

http://page5.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/e98399640

http://page9.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/k106961138

Scary prices !! :shocking:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Haha, if I found a Giugiaro for less than Â£50 I'd be very pleased! :thumbsup:

Unfortunately, I think this is going to be a saving up job! I'd just like one as a talking point as much as anything. I dont mind standing out, and the monster has stopped drawing a crowd now. 

Really though, I want the sportura titanium 4 dial thing- it just looks INCREDIBLE! Cheapest I can find though is $2500 on a US site...and thats on sale!


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

kevkojak said:


> Haha, if I found a Giugiaro for less than Â£50 I'd be very pleased! :thumbsup:
> 
> Unfortunately, I think this is going to be a saving up job! I'd just like one as a talking point as much as anything. I dont mind standing out, and the monster has stopped drawing a crowd now.
> 
> Really though, I want the sportura titanium 4 dial thing- it just looks INCREDIBLE! Cheapest I can find though is $2500 on a US site...and thats on sale!


Is that the Seiko Macchina Sportiva? I sourced a white one for just shy of Â£180 before Christmas but the deal fell through as Christmas presents had to come first 

EDIT: It was the digital one I sourced, so probably not what you're talking about!


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

NooooOoOooOo. This is the very sexy Seiko Sportura Kinetic Titanium limited edition. Check out models like SLQ019 and SLQ019 J1 on the old googly search engine. Not getting them for less than 2grand though. I WANT ONE!!!

I'll try and post a pic if I can figure it out.


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

kevkojak said:


> NooooOoOooOo. This is the very sexy Seiko Sportura Kinetic Titanium limited edition. Check out models like SLQ019 and SLQ019 J1 on the old googly search engine. Not getting them for less than 2grand though. I WANT ONE!!!
> 
> I'll try and post a pic if I can figure it out.


Ahhh I get you now...maybe best not to post a pic...they're horrid! lol...I've seen them for a sale a few times and can't say I see the attraction but each to their own (I like the Airpro for instance!)


----------

